

I’m afraid to write my first post on Medium - kevingibbon
https://medium.com/who-what-why/b28408f464d0

======
stormbrew
Someone should make a meta-medium just for medium posts about medium.

~~~
gregmorton
I'll drink to that.

------
workhere-io
_And I think we can both agree that this first post was a colossal failure._

Sorry to say, but that's pretty accurate. The author doesn't appear to have
anything to say.

